# gun safe



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

anyone ever put a gun safe in a travel trailer?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We currently live in our 5th wheel full time and have been thinking about some way I could do something like this. I had a gun safe when we had our house but it was to big for the trailer. Currently I have several "Items" stored under the bed which seems to be working okay but not the safest place to keep things like this. In an RV it is all about storage space and a gun safe takes up a lot of space. I have been trying to find one that would lay horizontal under the bed. I will be interested if anyone else has found a good solution.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What about one of those shallow single row metal locking gun cabinets laid over on it's back under the bed?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I actually have one of those that will hold 8 long guns. The next time we go to our storage unit I plan on taking measurements to see if it will fit under the bed.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I recently purchased a Glendale Titanium 36E41MPRV toy hauler to live in full time for a couple years after selling my house in west Austin. The gun safe issue along with patio furniture and bbq grill demanded a toy hauler because I'll be moving it every 30 to 90 days.


----------

